# Three macros from the house and garden



## davholla (Feb 15, 2016)

Springtail stack



IMG_0388and391springtailstack by davholla2002, on Flickr

Barkfly stack



EF7A1224-5barkflystack by davholla2002, on Flickr

Mite not a good photo but it was so small and fast




EF7A1220mite by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

